

Ask HN: Simple web app marketing - far0utb0y

One-liner: What are the best ways to go about marketing a web app?<p>Long version: I've perused various HN posts via searchyc, and have found some gems, such as the post from Balsamiq: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=267639<p>However, it seems like it's pretty hard to get buzz or coverage about any random web app in a grassroots fashion. All the big tech blogs have channels for submitting tips, but it's more like sending something into the ether and hoping it sticks. People have mentioned e-mailing bloggers/journalists directly, big and small alike, but I'm unsure of how to start compiling a list of names. It's hard enough trying to attract users, and it's even harder to get taken seriously enough to get some coverage without a userbase. Chicken-and-the-egg problem indeed.<p>I guess posting about the web app to HN or Reddit is a start, but where does one go from there? I've blanketed various small and mid-level web app directories/blogs and experimented with AdWords, but I feel like there's got to be more.
======
dirtyaura
First, thanks for higlighting the Balsamiq post and related HN discussion. A
lot of good insights: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=267639>

My 2 cents: before a public launch, try to find discussion forums that suit
your target demographic and try to recruit users for an alpha version, ask
opinions and feedback. This way you can try to create an early adopter
community before launch and at least get very direct feedback - much better
way to start than shouting into ether.

